# Bobbi Kristina Brown dies at 22



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

Nearly six months after being found face down and unresponsive in a bathtub in her Georgia home — and a month after being moved to hospice — Bobbi Kristina Brown, the only child of Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown, has died at the age of 22.

The Associated Press reported her death on Sunday night. "Bobbi Kristina Brown passed away July 26, 2015, surrounded by her family," a rep for the Houston family said. "She is finally at peace in the arms of God. We want to again thank everyone for their tremendous amount of love and support during these last few months."

(more) 
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/bobbi-kristina-brown-dies-at-22-184511508.html


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2015)

RIP Bobbi Kristina
Just heard this on the news.  Not much else to say right now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2015)

How very tragic. R.I.P little one..


----------



## Cookie (Jul 27, 2015)

Very sad, and we don't know much about what really happened.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2015)

So tragic to lose Whitney like that, and what now happened to her daughter is heartbreaking.  Rest peacefully Bobbi.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2015)

Peace be with you, Bobbi. So tragic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 27, 2015)

Not a surprise...   IMO they should have let her go peacefully long before this.  It was apparent from bits and pieces of info that she would not recover.. however, I'm sure the family wanted to hang on to every last bit of hope and pray for a miracle.  It is very tragic when this happens to one so young.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2015)

So so sad. What a poignant song seabreeze. I could barely watch. sniff


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

I’d like to know what really happened to Bobbi Kristina the night she was found.

Unfortunately there will most likely be a money battle – Bobbi Kristina was sole beneficiary of Whitney Houston’s estate which is reported to be in excess of $100 million.  There’s this guy Nick who was supposedly but not really married to Bobbi Kristina, and her father Bobby Brown, and also the Houstons.  Also imagine her medical costs were huge.


----------



## Misty (Jul 27, 2015)

I read that there were numerous bruises on her body, swollen mouth, broken tooth and irreversible brain damage and that Nick is under suspicion for murdering her, after she told him she was done with him. He got very angry at her after she told him that, and it is rumored he beat her up. She was his sole support.

He is being sued for $10 million dollars in a lawsuit by her conservators, for physically assaulting her and robbing her of thousands of dollars, and transferring a large portion of her funds into his own account. He hired a high profile legal team.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah Misty, I heard this morning that her death is being investigated as a homicide.  No charges filed yet.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 27, 2015)

Poor soul. All that money but it didn't give her a long or happy life.

Her family must have realized in the end that there was no hope since it was reported she passed at a hospice facility.


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2015)

So much love for each other….so little time.

[video]http://faithtap.com/3648/bobbie-kristina-sings-with-mom-whitney-houston-your-love-is-my-love/[/video]


----------



## Misty (Jul 28, 2015)

Very Moving video's SeaBreeze and Lara, and Thanks for sharing...sniff sniffs here too. R.I.P. Bobbi Christina


----------



## oldman (Jul 28, 2015)

A very tragic story, to say the least. I read several articles where Whitney celebrated and spoke very deeply about the love she had for her daughter. I could feel the closeness that she had with her and never wanting to let go or be away from her. Whitney thought having Bobbi was the greatest thing that she could ever do and would never be able to repeat it. So, having read all of these articles where Whitney spoke of the bond her and Bobbi had, it made me again realize the potent effect that drugs have on one's body and mind. Whitney could not control her substance abuse problem, even knowing that it may end her life and being with the one thing in this life that meant everything, everything to her.

For me, at least, I am sure that there is a Heaven and I am also sure that Bobbi now walks with her Mom.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2015)

Poor child!  I saw that doctor who is on one of the news programs saying the broken teeth could have been caused by some kind of resusitator, which he showed, saying it's not uncommon for teeth to be broken by this thing during this kind of situation.


----------

